
Australian retailers resilient as they face down 'Amazon effect' - NicoJuicy
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/14/australian-retailers-resilient-as-they-face-down-amazon-effect
======
juststeve
I think it's still early days. plus jb hifi and bunnings are massive national
chains, with very recognisable brands.

However, many smaller B2C businesses (that aren't chains), still, fail to
modernise. This has been the case for 2 decades.

It will be interesting to look back at this article in another 5 years.

